# Where can I get my boat weighed in Portsmouth, OH?



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Title says it all. I don't have a title for my boat and I need to get it weighed in order to get plates. 

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Got it.

McGovney Ready Mix
Journey's Salvage Yard
Livingston's Scrap Yard 

all have certified scales.

Maybe this will help someone down the line...


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Eagle Iron isn't there anymore. Livingstons by Mcdonalds can do it too


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Don't forget, the weigh slip is just for the trailer. Hopefully you'll get a guy running the scales that is a boater too and he will help you guess the weight right. The 'proper' way is to unload the boat and just weigh the trailer but you can bet that doesn't happen often. The price of the plates increase by weight.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Daveo76 said:


> Eagle Iron isn't there anymore. Livingstons by Mcdonalds can do it too


That's probably why I couldn't find out where it was located 

I'll remove it from the list.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ssv1761982 said:


> Don't forget, the weigh slip is just for the trailer. Hopefully you'll get a guy running the scales that is a boater too and he will help you guess the weight right. The 'proper' way is to unload the boat and just weigh the trailer but you can bet that doesn't happen often. The price of the plates increase by weight.




Take the BOAT off, the spare tire, the bunks, the rollers, the winch!!! 
And I NEVER unhook the tongue,,, unless I'm told to! 
Like, What do I KNOW!  

If you take off the SN plate & say it's HOME MADE, you could use that same title(trailer) for the next 10 BOATS!
DO YOUR PART,,, Help OUR government SAVE some paper/ MONEY!


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I lucked out and found a boat guy to weigh it


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Blair's in the 'Burg.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Got mine weighed the other day. I drove up, walked inside, and told them what I needed. The guy at the counter looked through the glass and said, "300 pounds." And wrote me a ticket. Those are the best certified scales ever. Lol.


----------

